# display/diorama ideas?



## nsr_civic (Jun 21, 2010)

i have been tossing around the idea of making a 1'x3' diorama/ display shelf style module. it could be used as a test track or just to show off the pride of your fleet. 
would anyone be interested in purchasing such a display? if so what would be optimal price range and what scenery would you like to see incorporated?

thanks!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

p.s. if this is in the wrong spot let me know!.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

the level of workmanship will determine price.


----------



## dougget (Feb 8, 2010)

I use my diorama as a test bed for various modeling/scenery ideas. So far I have a grade crossing, sandpaper road, river, retaining wall, and a craft foam parking lot. I've also recently started working with homemade ground foam. Here's a couple of pics.

For me, the purpose of my diorama was to experiment with my own techniques. Therefore, I would not be interested in buying an already build scene.

Now for some random thoughts...
I've heard about the $100 per square foot benchmark for layouts.
Let's say that it costs $100/SqFt to build a 1x3 diorama.
Would someone be willing to pay more than $300 to cover costs plus labor?
As tankist put it, the level of workmanship will determin the price. So what's your time worth?



Doug


----------

